# Found An Old Photo...



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

I've been looking for this pic for ages and couldn't find it. Just found it while cleaning out the garage today. This is a pic that a friend took while I was at work one day. I had just finished a training session with the two orangs and my friend asked me if I'd take his chimp back for him to so he could help with some other stuff. We were heading back to their play area. Since I was all out of hands, I had the chimp ride piggy back. I miss those days...


----------



## justino4444 (Nov 9, 2014)

Great pic! What was/is your job that you get to handle nonkeys?


----------



## justino4444 (Nov 9, 2014)

*monkeys


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom your the coolest!


----------



## wellington (Nov 9, 2014)

Tom, you are very lucky to have had those days. The animals you have worked with and the places you have got to go, well, I wouldn't want the travel part, but I would kill for the animal part. I sure those times are missed, but the memories and the pics, well, they will never go away. Unless of course you lose them in your garage again
Great pic btw


----------



## taza (Nov 9, 2014)

Great pic!


----------



## Blakem (Nov 9, 2014)

Very cool, Tom. Considering I believe you're only in your 40's, this was taken in the 90's?


----------



## lisa127 (Nov 9, 2014)

Love that pic, Tom!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 9, 2014)

Two of my very favorite mammals....well, three if you count Tom!


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 9, 2014)

Good to "monkey" around!

And I seen this some where before.


----------



## wellington (Nov 9, 2014)

Blake m said:


> Very cool, Tom. Considering I believe you're only in your 40's, this was taken in the 90's?


He is, but not fare from the 50's


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> Great pic! What was/is your job that you get to handle nonkeys?


I train animals for the film industry. Been doing it since 1996. Prior to that I was a dog trainer and pet store employee/assistant manager/manager. I also did a year of wholesale tropical fish in the early 90's. That was cool too!


----------



## TortMomma (Nov 9, 2014)

That has to be one awesome job! I work two jobs. Your so lucky you were able to make a nice career out of something you enjoy. I bet you have some interesting stories!
I'm an employment training specialist and I manage a pet store. I make nothing at the pet store but it's not even work to me. I look forward to being there. I'm thinking about pursuing something in dog grooming or vet tech (preferably for exotics). Life would be so much more enjoyable.


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

Blake m said:


> Very cool, Tom. Considering I believe you're only in your 40's, this was taken in the 90's?


This was taken right around the turn of the century.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

wow Tom that is so cool!!!!


----------



## dmmj (Nov 9, 2014)

so the monkey is the one being carried, right?


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

justino4444 said:


> *monkeys



I did handle monkeys too, but these are apes. I don't think I have any pics with my monkeys. I went through a phase where I didn't want to take any pics. I didn't really discover digital cameras and computers until around 2005. So from about 1990 until around 2005, I have no pics of all my adventures, except the one's like this that somebody else took and gave me.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Nov 9, 2014)

what all species that you train Tom?


----------



## Tom (Nov 9, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> what all species that you train Tom?



Everything. Sometimes its more handling and manipulation like in the case of bugs or reptiles. We often say, "ants to elephants..." I've done it all.


----------



## kathyth (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cool, Tom!! Having Cathy and Gregg as forever friends, I have a good clue what you do! It's awesome!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

dmmj said:


> so the monkey is the one being carried, right?



More like the monkey is the big one in the middle...


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 10, 2014)

You are so lucky to work with different animals. I'm sure it was a lot of work too!! If you are in the move industry, I must've seen your movies then. I see a lot of animal movies!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

kathyth said:


> Very cool, Tom!! Having Cathy and Gregg as forever friends, I have a good clue what you do! It's awesome!!



Coincidentally, I just talked to them about a job last night. Small world.


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> You are so lucky to work with different animals. I'm sure it was a lot of work too!! If you are in the move industry, I must've seen your movies then. I see a lot of animal movies!!



Unless you never see movies, TV or commercials, you've seen my work. I've done a few posts over the years. Rhino, bees, vulture, giraffe. Here's one that just started airing:


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Cute. Was the dog really wearing those booties, or was that photo shopped?


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Cute. Was the dog really wearing those booties, or was that photo shopped?


She really wore them. We put regular dog booties on her and then put the elf booties over that. She got used to it very quickly and they didn't bother her in the slightest. Much of those running shots were actually done on a green screen treadmill.

There are several more commercials like that on the way.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Unless you never see movies, TV or commercials, you've seen my work. I've done a few posts over the years. Rhino, bees, vulture, giraffe. Here's one that just started airing:


Tom, nice work with the T-Rex on wheels towards the end!


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Reason I asked was you always see dogs lifting their feet up real high when they have socks or whatever on them. So the Target dog is a member of your "ensemble",huh? We haven't seen any references lately to things the Malinois have been doing. I know one has retired, but his son is still active, right?


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Tom, nice work with the T-Rex on wheels towards the end!



LOL!!!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Reason I asked was you always see dogs lifting their feet up real high when they have socks or whatever on them. So the Target dog is a member of your "ensemble",huh? We haven't seen any references lately to things the Malinois have been doing. I know one has retired, but his son is still active, right?



Bulllet is the old retired man. Best dog that ever lived.

Momma and son are still active and working regularly. Seven (the son) did a recent episode of "Castle". Don't know if it aired yet or not. We did an Acura commercial over the weekend. He was the back up dog for his littermate brother in "Divergent", which we filmed in Chicago last year. We do a lot of little low budget movies too, since my dogs already do everything, and low budget movies have no money for training time.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 10, 2014)

What a fun job but I think you still have a fair share of frustration when those special actor don't cooperate.


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

bouaboua said:


> What a fun job but I think you still have a fair share of frustration when those special actor don't cooperate.



Most actors are pretty cooperative. They have to be. They are especially attentive, friendly and cooperative when we are doing aggression work.


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Most actors are pretty cooperative. They have to be. They are especially attentive, friendly and cooperative when we are doing aggression work.


No one gets hurt right?? aggression work......


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Steven: I know it's pretty scarey when a big dog is snarling and growling at you, but Tom's dogs are just doing a "trick" like sitting up, or whatever. They can turn it on and off on command.

Tom: Won't you please put up that picture again of Bullet sitting on the tail gate with your daughter and he's in attack mode?


----------



## bouaboua (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Steven: I know it's pretty scarey when a big dog is snarling and growling at you, but Tom's dogs are just doing a "trick" like sitting up, or whatever. They can turn it on and off on command.
> 
> Tom: Won't you please put up that picture again of Bullet sitting on the tail gate with your daughter and he's in attack mode?


He is a dog trainer.....I have no concern when he work with dog. But other actors like bear, monkey, rabbits, etc...


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Tom: Won't you please put up that picture again of Bullet sitting on the tail gate with your daughter and he's in attack mode?



These were a couple of child actors on a movie I did in DesMoines. I couldn't get them to stop smiling. Their parents took this pic.


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 10, 2014)

Even though I knew Tom had complete control, when they were here one time visiting, and Bullet was sitting on his "mark", and Tom gave the command that you see in the picture above, it really intimidated me. I had wanted to pet him and love on him (the dog), but after that little toothy show, I sat back in my chair and left the dog alone.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Nov 10, 2014)

Very cool Tom!! You my friend are a lucky man


----------



## Tom (Nov 10, 2014)

stojanovski92113 said:


> Very cool Tom!! You my friend are a lucky man



There is this saying that I frequently use. "Its not luck..."


----------



## kathyth (Nov 10, 2014)

Tom said:


> Coincidentally, I just talked to them about a job last night. Small world.



Yup. They mention you often! I met you at CTTC Chino within the year, which was cool 
Cathy has been my friend since we were 5.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 17, 2014)

Was it difficult training the sharks for "Sharknado?"


----------



## Tom (Nov 18, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> Was it difficult training the sharks for "Sharknado?"



Oh, it was a nightmare. Always wearing a wet suit... the chaffing...

Plus blowing a shark whistle and throwing fish all day... I can still smell fish on my hands... 

It was all worth it though, to be a part of film making history. To participate in such a ground breaking important project.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 18, 2014)

Tom said:


> Oh, it was a nightmare. Always wearing a wet suit... the chaffing...
> 
> Plus blowing a shark whistle and throwing fish all day... I can still smell fish on my hands...
> 
> It was all worth it though, to be a part of film making history. To participate in such a ground breaking important project.


Ha Ha Ha! You're BRILIANT! The chaffing comment!


----------



## Prairie Mom (Nov 18, 2014)

Yup, I'm the nerd still giggling over here!


----------

